# Pregnant or fat molly



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

can someone tell me if my molly is fat or pregnant? I could never tell with them


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Is she a balloon molly or regular molly? Balloon mollies really only show when they get close... The gravid spot will become darker and wider, and she will become boxy. I assume it is the same as regular mollies. 

There is no such thing as a "fat" molly. Either she would be bloated, or pregnant. Considering it is a molly, 99% says pregnant


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought so lol. It's had to tell with mollies, but not platies


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I know right? lol!! Someone gave me three red-wag platys and two are males -facepalm- I'll even the numbers out when we move x)

I love mollies though =D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Platies are such sweethearts. Mollies don't have personalities


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine always did.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My females do, Spot....Not so much. His goal in life is to impregnate the girls


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xShainax said:


> My females do, Spot....Not so much. His goal in life is to impregnate the girls


When I had balloon mollies, my one male loooooved his female. His ONE female. He wouldn't touch any other female, just her. I got a male to rival him, but he did not care. I had a black female balloon molly I wanted to have bred... So I removed his female, he goes for the other orange one.. I remove her he goes for the leopard one... I remove HER and he refuses the black one.

I had a racist balloon molly xD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He even tries with the sorority girls. xD He is a mixed up boy


----------



## Darkknight20 (Aug 4, 2012)

If it is a regular molly then yes it is pregnant


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

She hasn't given birth


----------



## Darkknight20 (Aug 4, 2012)

It looks like she will in about a week. You can tell when they are about to give birth because they will stay away from other fish and they will start hiding in plants.ect. My white molly gave birth to 15 healthy babies about 3 days ago


----------

